# Wie kann ich mit Gimp Rote Augen entfernen?



## hauke1981 (6. Mai 2008)

Hi an alle,

wie kann ich den mit Gimp Rote Augen entfernen?

Grüße


----------



## ink (6. Mai 2008)

Moin
Das sieht ganz brauchbar aus 
http://gimps.de/gimp/bilder-fotos/rote-augen/index.htm

mfg


----------



## hauke1981 (6. Mai 2008)

Super danke,
werd ich mir mal anschauen


----------



## ink (6. Mai 2008)

Nachtrag:
Gibt anscheinend auch n PlugIn dafür:
http://docs.gimp.org/de/plug-in-red-eye-removal.html

ka wie brauchbar des ist. Aber sicher nen Blick wert.

mfg


----------



## hauke1981 (6. Mai 2008)

Nicht schlecht werd ich mal anschauen, hab schon ausprobiert mit den Rote Augen das muss ich aber nochmal richtig machen, so hat es mich noch nicht überzeugt hab glaub was falsch gemacht. Aber auf der Seite gibts echt ein paar gute Tuts


----------

